# lassen



## sal novelo espadas

Què significa las en el contexto:

Ich bestellet ihr einen Drink und las ihr bringen?

Gracias
Sal


----------



## heidita

sal novelo espadas said:
			
		

> Què significa las en el contexto:
> 
> Ich bestellet ihr einen Drink und las ihr bringen?
> 
> Gracias
> Sal


 
Hier sind Dir verschiedene Rechtschreibfehler unterlaufen. Vielleicht kannst du den Satz noch mal richtig abschreiben.

No se sabe muy bien, sal, has hecho varias faltas de ortografía. A ver si puedes copiar bien la frase.

De todas formas, en alemán _lassen_ en este caso significa:_ hacer que alguien haga algo_

*Ich liess mir ein Taxi rufen*. Hice que me llamaran un taxi. ( en un restaurante, por ej.)

*Ich lasse mir morgen die Haare schneiden*. Voy a cortarme el pelo (ya se sabe, parece que te lo cortas tú, jejeje)

*Ich lasse gerade meine Auto reparieren*. Me están reparando el coche.


----------



## Jana337

sal novelo espadas said:
			
		

> Què significa las en el contexto:
> 
> Ich bestelle ihr einen Drink und lasse ihn bringen?
> 
> Gracias
> Sal


It must be a typo. "Las" is the Präteritum tense of lesen. Lassen, to let, would fit better.

The corrections to the sentence are just my guesses. It could be slightly different but I chose what looked closest to me. Please check the spelling and report back.

Jana


----------



## sal novelo espadas

Muchas gracias. La frase original así está escrita
Las pero debe ser Last o Lassen

Muchas gracias
Sal


----------



## heidita

sal novelo espadas said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias. La frase original así está escrita
> Las pero debe ser Last o Lassen
> 
> Muchas gracias
> Sal


 
lasst oder lassen?

last oder lasen?


----------



## sal novelo espadas

lasst oder lassen

Das ist!!!!

Gracias
Sal


----------



## ErOtto

Jana337 said:
			
		

> sal novelo espadas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Què significa las en el contexto:_
> 
> _Ich bestelle ihr einen Drink und lasse ihn bringen?_
> 
> _Gracias_
> _Sal_
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a typo. "Las" is the Präteritum tense of lesen. Lassen, to let, would fit better.
> 
> The corrections to the sentence are just my guesses. It could be slightly different but I chose what looked closest to me. Please check the spelling and report back.
> 
> Jana
Click to expand...

 

Hm! müsste es nicht 
"_Ich bestelle ihr einen Drink und lasse liess ihn (ihr) bringen?" _
heissen?  

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## elroy

ErOtto said:
			
		

> Hm! müsste es nicht
> "_Ich bestelle ihr einen Drink und lasse liess ihn (ihr) bringen?" _
> heissen?


Das kann bestimmt nicht richtig sein, denn du mischt das Präsens mit dem Präteritum!


----------



## heidita

elroy said:
			
		

> Das kann bestimmt nicht richtig sein, denn du mischt das Präsens mit dem Präteritum!


 
Genau! Wenn schon:

Ich bestellte ihr einen Drink und liess ihn ihr bringen.


----------



## ErOtto

Hatte auch *bestellte* gelesen  

Man sollte auch mal den Rechner ausmachen  

Grüsse an alle 
ErOtto


----------



## ErOtto

sal novelo espadas said:
			
		

> Què significa las en el contexto:
> 
> Ich bestellet ihr einen Drink und las ihr bringen?
> 
> Gracias
> Sal


 
Und jetzt weiss ich auch warum... männo hat mich das gewurmt 

Trotzdem, Danke!!


----------



## heidita

Jetzt verstehe ich nicht mehr?!


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Jetzt verstehe ich nicht mehr?!


 
Sal novelo espadas hat "bestellet" geschrieben und ErOtto hat es für einen Tippfehler (= bestellte) gehalten. Demzufolge müsste es "ließ" heißen und schon wäre der Satz richtig. Mitgekommen?


----------



## ErOtto

Hallo Heidi,

etwas umständlich formuliert, ich weiss.

Ich wollte den post von *sal* korrigieren (#1). Dort schrieb er "bestellet". Ich habe dieses als "Dreher" verstanden (bestellte).
Doch dummerweise habe ich dann *Jana* zitiert und nicht darauf geachtet, dass sie es in "bestelle" korrigiert hat, wodurch meine Aussage logischerweise falsch war.

Jetzt etwas verständlicher? Falls nicht, bemühe ich mich dann morgen noch einmal... bin "nicht mehr frisch genug"  

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## ErOtto

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Sal novelo espadas hat "bestellet" geschrieben und ErOtto hat es für einen Tippfehler (= bestellte) gehalten. Demzufolge müsste es "ließ" heißen und schon wäre der Satz richtig. Mitgekommen?


 
Danke, danke, danke... bin wirklich nicht mehr frisch... dabei kann es sooo einfach sein


----------



## heidita

ErOtto said:
			
		

> Hallo Heidi,
> 
> etwas umständlich formuliert, ich weiss.
> 
> Ich wollte den post von *sal* korrigieren (#1). Dort schrieb er "bestellet". Ich habe dieses als "Dreher" verstanden (bestellte).
> Doch dummerweise habe ich dann *Jana* zitiert und nicht darauf geachtet, dass sie es in "bestelle" korrigiert hat, wodurch meine Aussage logischerweise falsch war.
> 
> Jetzt etwas verständlicher? Falls nicht, bemühe ich mich dann morgen noch einmal... bin "nicht mehr frisch genug"
> 
> Gruss
> ErOtto


 
Alles klar. Ich stand völlig im Dunkeln. jejeje


----------



## WERWOLF

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich bestellte ihr einen Drink und ließ ihn ihr bringen.


Nach langem Selbslaut (Vokal) oder Diphtong, schreibt man nach wie vor Eszett.

Hier eine Zusammenfassung am Thema vorbei. Die erste Variante ist klassisch, die andere reformiert

lassen:
ich lasse
du läßt / lässt
er läßt / lässt
wir lassen
ihr laßt /lasst
sie lassen

ich ließ
du ließt
er ließ
wir ließen
ihr ließt
sie ließen

wissen:
ich weiß
du weißt
er weiß
wir wissen
ihr wißt /wisst
sie wissen

ich wußte / wusste
du wußtest / wusstest
er wußte /wusste
wir wußten /wussten
ihr wußtet / wusstet
sie wußten / wussten

Das Partizip II: gewußt / gewusst
Beim heißen und beißen steht überall das Scharf-s, weil ei ein Doppellaut ist.


----------

